# اختبار ذكاء



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2009)

_*اختبار ذكاء

كان الرئيس حسني مبارك في زيارة إلى انجلترا .. و في خلال مناقشاته مع الملكة سألها .. كيف تديرين أمور البلاد بهذه الصرامة ..  فقالت .. الحل أن يكون لديك و من حولك مستشارين يستطيعون الإجابة على أي سؤال في أي وقت .. حتى يخلصوك من أي مشكله قد تحدث فتعجب حسني مبارك و سألها .. تعنين مستشارين أذكياء .. قالت نعم ؟؟ فقال و كيف تتأكدين من ذلك ... فقالت له  : بسيطة .. يمكنك من خلال سؤال أن تكتشف معدل ذكاء مستشارك .. انتظر .. سأعطيك مثالا على ذلك .... قامت الملكة باستدعاء طوني بلير ... وقالت : عزيزي طوني .. لدي سؤال لك ... أبوك و أمك لديهم طفل .. و ليس أخوك وليس أختك .. فمن يكون ...  قال طوني بلير : سيكون أنا فضحكت الملكة و صرفته .. و نظرت لمبارك و قالت أرأيت ... فتعجب الرئيس و عاد فورا إلى القاهرة و طلب الاجتماع مع رئيس الوزراء ... فقال له يا نظيف .. أبوك و أمك عندهم عيل .. و مش أخوك ومش أختك يبقوا مين ؟؟ فقال له : والله يا ريس أنا مش متأكد أديني فرصه أفكر .. خرج نظيف مسرعا و قرر عقد اجتماع مع مجلس الوزراء و في خلال الجلسة طلب عقد جلسه طارئة مع حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية .. يا حبيب .. أبوك و أمك عندهم عيل و مش أخوك و مش أختك يبقوا مين ؟؟ فرد عليه حبيب العادلي يبقى أنا يا نظيف باشا ... فضحك نظيف و اتجه إلى مبارك فلما دخل عليه قال له .. سيدي .. عرفت إجابة سؤالك..   فقال له الرئيس و ما هو ... فقال نظيف .. سيكون حبيب العادلي بالتأكيد ... فغضب منه الرئيس و قال له بعاميه فجّـه ... لو أبوك و أمك عندهم عيل ومش أخوك ومش أختك .. حيبقى طوني بلير يا فااااااااااااالح .*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2009)

*أختبار ذكاء فعلا


شكرا عياد​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *أختبار ذكاء فعلا
> 
> 
> شكرا عياد​*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2009)

ها محدش عرف الاجابه ؟


----------



## مريم12 (21 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*هى دى الحكومة المصرية*​


----------



## martina habib (21 مارس 2009)

انا كنت متاكدة ان الأجابة هتكون كدة


----------



## dark_angel (22 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههه جميلة يا عياد*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههه

الأجابة هتبقى أنااااااا 

أيه أختبار الذكاء الفظيع ده 

ثانكس يا عياد ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اختبار حلو بيبن ذكائهم هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا عياد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مارس 2009)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكم علي المشاركات الجميله
ربنا يفرح قلوبكم​*_


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (29 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههه

هو دة ذكاء الحكومة المصرية ​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا  جزيلا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *هى دى الحكومة المصرية*​



_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نعم هذه هي الحكومه المصريه
واحنا غلابه يا عيني 
ال توني بلير ال
ميرسي مريم 12*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2009)

martina habib قال:


> انا كنت متاكدة ان الأجابة هتكون كدة



_*اكيد طبعا 
قلب المؤمن دليله
ميرسي مارتينا​*_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههه جميلة يا عياد*​



_*ميرسي دراك
والاجمل مرورك ومبروك علي النجاح
معلش متاخره شويه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> الأجابة هتبقى أنااااااا
> 
> ...


_*
اكيد انتي يا مرمر
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي مرمر 
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اختبار حلو بيبن ذكائهم هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا عياد*


_*
لا من فضلك متغلطيش
عيب !!
هو فين الذكاء دا اصلا
هههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا  جزيلا



_*مررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي كليمو*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2009)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> 
> هو دة ذكاء الحكومة المصرية ​*


_*
لا لا لا انتي كده بتخبطي في الحلل
ومش بيعيد نلاقي حبايبنا الحلوين فوقق دماغنا
وبعدين الجبن سيد الاخلاق
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي صوفيا
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## monygirl (30 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جامدة جدا يا عياد *
*اشكرك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2009)

monygirl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جامدة جدا يا عياد *
> *اشكرك*​


----------



## twety (7 أبريل 2009)

*هيبقى الفالح طبعا
هههههههههه
*


----------



## doooody (7 أبريل 2009)

_هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
شكرااااااا علي الموضوع الجميل
:01f577~130: _​


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر يا عياد باشا
وهى دى حكومة البلد
" حكومة الملط "​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههه
شكرا ليك يا اياد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2009)

twety قال:


> *هيبقى الفالح طبعا
> هههههههههه
> *


_
ال فالح ال
لو كان فالح كان بان علينا
ربنا يهدي ويكفينا شر اتباعهم

ميرسي ليكي علي المشاركه الجميله
سلام المسيح_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2009)

doooody قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههه
> شكرااااااا علي الموضوع الجميل
> :01f577~130: _​


_*
ميرسي doooody
يا رب يكون الموضوع عجبك
سلام المسيح​*_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> الف شكر يا عياد باشا
> وهى دى حكومة البلد
> " حكومة الملط "​


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه منك
ميرسي ليك
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههه
> شكرا ليك يا اياد​


_*
ميرسي ليكي ملكه 
بس انا اسمي عياد وليس اياد
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2009)

_هههههههههه_
_شكرا كتييير عياد_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _هههههههههه_
> _شكرا كتييير عياد_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



_*ميرسي ليك توني
وكل سنه وانت بخير مع يسوع*_​


----------



## kingmena (13 أبريل 2009)

*صباح الغباء

يبقي انت اكيد في مصر​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2009)

kingmena قال:


> *صباح الغباء
> 
> يبقي انت اكيد في مصر​*



ا_*نت كده جبت من الاخر 
يبقي انت اكيد في مصر
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ليك مينا
كل سنه وانت طيب
*_​


----------



## غالى صبحى (18 أبريل 2009)

على فكرة انت كدة بدخلنا فى متاهات ياريت بلاش نجيب اسماء الرؤساء ولا السياسة اساسا وخلينا فى حالنا احسن


----------



## soko (18 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
دول ازكيا اوى 
هههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

​


----------



## geegoo (8 يونيو 2009)

جميلة أوي 
شكرا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

geegoo قال:


> جميلة أوي
> شكرا



_*الاجمل مرورك
ميرسي ليكي*_​


----------



## Mary Gergees (8 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههه
جميله اوى بجد
شكراااااااا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> جميله اوى بجد
> شكراااااااا*



_*ههههههههههههههه 
ميرسي يا جميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## abokaf2020 (9 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
لا ذكى بجد
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2009)

​


----------



## amad_almalk (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا علي الاختبار


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههه

تحــــــــــــفه بجد 

شكرا ياباشا على الاختبار 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> شكرا علي الاختبار
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​






kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> تحــــــــــــفه بجد
> 
> ...



_*يا هنايا يا سعدي كوكو وعماد في موضوعي
بجد بجد منورين 
وميرسي علبي التعليقات الجميله
سلام المسيح*_​


----------

